# orientation



## kjkagi (Nov 5, 2020)

if my orientation is today, and i found out there was a death in the family and will not be able to work this weekend, will i not be able to work there anymore? or will they just start me the next week??


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 5, 2020)

Call them now.


----------

